# Is it ok to take pics of the lunar eclipse?



## RickyMidnight (Jan 16, 2019)

I hope this isn't right for him but if not please move it. 

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## RowdyRay (Jan 16, 2019)

It's not like a solar eclipse. It's totally safe to view with the human eye and take pictures.


----------



## RickyMidnight (Jan 16, 2019)

Lol, I figured that bit had to make sure, thanks

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## gusandgloria (Jan 17, 2019)

Light on the moon is reflected light and totally safe for your eyes. Looking at transmitted light (like the sun or a lightbulb) is not safe to do.


----------



## TCampbell (Jan 19, 2019)

The tricky bit about photographing a lunar eclipse is that it will get much dimmer when it’s completely hiding in Earth’s shadow.  This requires longer exposure times and the images may be smeared due to Earth’s spin during such a long exposure.


----------



## 480sparky (Jan 19, 2019)

The moon is illuminated by sunlight... just like anything else you see during the day.


----------



## RickyMidnight (Jan 19, 2019)

I am taking pics tonight for practice, I am getting just white blur, any pointers?


----------



## 480sparky (Jan 19, 2019)

Shoot in manual mode.  The black sky will cause the moon to be severely overexposed.


----------



## Derrel (Jan 19, 2019)

When is the eclipse?


----------



## RickyMidnight (Jan 19, 2019)

tomorrow night starting at 933
till 1145


----------



## 480sparky (Jan 19, 2019)

Total Lunar Eclipse on January 20–21, 2019 – Where and When to See


----------



## TCampbell (Jan 20, 2019)

See Fred Espinak’s photo tips (aka “Mr. Eclipse”) see:   How to Photograph a Lunar Eclipse


----------



## BananaRepublic (Jan 20, 2019)

RickyMidnight said:


> I hope this isn't right for him but if not please move it.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk



A welding mask will totally protect you.


----------



## vintagesnaps (Jan 20, 2019)

Someone from the observatory in our area was on the news Friday evening. Their viewing event was cancelled due to the weather but their site says you can see it all yourself from home... It gets interesting around 10:30 pm Eastern and by about 12 midnight the red blood moon should be in view.

Cincinnati Observatory - publicevents


----------

